# OMG!! The Clock Is Ticking!! 2013



## Haunted Spider

Well it's that time of year again..... when you are freaking out because there is only 364 days left until Halloween!!:jol:


Actually for me, our trick or treat is in 3 more days due to that %@&*# Sandy which attacked us all. 

So..... Are you ready for 2013 yet?


----------



## Death Trail

I'm getting ready, my wife and I plan to build some serious props from the DIY section during this year. Cauldron Creep is going to be first along with some big massive tombstones.


----------



## Manon

Next year my theme is going to be completely revamped for the first time in 6 years. 

I'm doing a witches' coven and I've already been working on it since I just sort of threw up this year's from last year's props. Totally looking forward to it. 

I've got plenty of time....(she says with confidence...):rolleyekin:


----------



## Tokwik

Need to finish the unfinished props from 2012 before I can get started on any new stuff.

I'll consider it 2012 OverTime.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Spider, ya goof

Maybe I'll have this year's costume done by next year. And my graveyard goblin is starting to have structural issues, so I'll need to address that sometime before next Halloween.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Start early, be ready on time. The motto of every haunter and each one fails at it miserably with to do lists that never end....


----------



## ironlou

I would start but a neighbor has challenged us to which house is better for christmas soooooo while he goes with santa claus etc...Im going with Nightmare before Christmas....


----------



## Cat_Bones

I'm trying to find a house, hopefully I'll have made a purchase in time to decorate for next Halloween


----------



## Hsnopi

cat: that would be awesome!

I plan on making better tomb stones.


----------



## Offwhiteknight

Yeah, there is always the list of stuff that just didn't get done in time for the current year. For me, that includes some grave markers, a fog chiller, some mini LED spots, some paper mache pumpkins and an Axworthy ghost. We shall see how much gets done...


----------



## Buzz

Time to go over everything that failed this year and put in my repairs early.


----------



## easycraig

Buzz said:


> Time to go over everything that failed this year and put in my repairs early.


 agreed... we set up a camera in our tunnel... (about 2 hours before our party) .. we got a couple good minutes, but it could have been many more if we had given it a test run the night before.... (it was too dark, needed more strobes to go off to pick up the images better.... and it could have been placed lower to get more of the peoples reactions.... oh well... live and learn)

already have some new ideas for the tunnel and am considering re-vamping the backyard decorations to something completely different... -exactly what, i don't know but have decided to move everything around next year...

hope everyone had a great halloween.... ec


----------



## Tokwik

How did it get so late so soon? Its night before its afternoon. December is here before its June. My goodness how the time has flewn. How did it get so late so soon?

-- Theodor Seuss Geisel


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Hey Spiderclimber, are you trying to stress us out already? hehe


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I really like finding a theme, and decorating to that ... so step one for 2013: Find a theme.


----------



## Sananeko

If I'm lucky enough to buy a house before but til then its me mostly working on props for me and my friends when we work next year.


----------



## CoolDJTV

next year I might be running a haunt at my school and opening to the public!!!! Yeah!


----------



## Dixie

I live for this thread, almost as much as I live for Halloween. It's the promise of an even better year next year! Yay!


----------



## Headless

LOL I wondered how long it would be before this thread appeared. 2013 - well at least this year I don't have a 21st to get ready for half way through. Will I be ready on time next year? Like everyone else - all good intentions but life has a way of getting in the way. Next year I want to simply develop what I have, make some new things to add. But then who knows what the year will bring........


----------



## MommaMoose

Have already decided on a theme for 13. Slowly starting to budget out what I will need and when I will start getting it. Actually changing the yard a little this time. Tom, Norville and the twins will take a break this year. Not sure if the sisters will be out and about just yet, but I do know that there will be 7 new figures in the cemetery.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Now I'm seriously stressed out. I've got a lot to get done, and nowhere near enough time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We just got done putting away stuff from this year.....


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Now I'm seriously stressed out. I've got a lot to get done, and nowhere near enough time.


I know, I can't believe Halloween is just right around the corner already! My neighbor said I need to make her something for next year, to which I replied: "You'd better give me an idea of what you'd like quick, because I'll need to start soon to get it done in time!"


----------



## Haunted Spider

Gaa.... we just finished our ToT last night. I haven't torn half of it down yet. I am shorted 5 days..... I should just give up now and go hide in a corner.


----------



## KevinS

I still have about 3 props sitting behind the carport with nowhere to store. First Job will be to build a new shed, hide this years additions, then start on next years, then build a bigger shed...


----------



## Offwhiteknight

RoxyBlue said:


> We just got done putting away stuff from this year.....


I haven't even gotten that far yet...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Well, since I've got an entrance now, I have more time, because now I don't have to find the time to build one. Still have to build the caves and wall panels, etc, but I don't have a huge, labor intensive piece to build from scratch with no materials anymore. I might pull off something close to my vision this year.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:When does the countdown to Halloween 2013 start again at the top of the Hauntforum page? (not that I will need it, I am going to be uber prepared for 2013!)


----------



## Troll Wizard

Well, I'm taking some time off from even thinking about Halloween for next year. Need to get through Thanksgiving, Christmas and New Year's before even thinking about what to plan. 

Does anybody remember Thanksgiving? We all seem to jump right to Christmas! I guess that's why I call Thanksgiving the forgotten holiday.


----------



## I.Heart.Halloween

Troll Wizard said:


> Well, I'm taking some time off from even thinking about Halloween for next year. Need to get through Thanksgiving, Christmas and New Year's before even thinking about what to plan.
> 
> Does anybody remember Thanksgiving? We all seem to jump right to Christmas! I guess that's why I call Thanksgiving the forgotten holiday.


i agree. I'm all into Halloween, but i don't even think about it until August. Then i crunch any work i need to do into 2 months


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:When does the countdown to Halloween 2013 start again at the top of the Hauntforum page? (not that I will need it, I am going to be uber prepared for 2013!)


ZombieF has updated it now - have a look


----------



## Sytnathotep

RoxyBlue said:


> ZombieF has updated it now - have a look


I'm still seeing 0 til 2012 too....


----------



## Spooky1

Sytnathotep said:


> I'm still seeing 0 til 2012 too....


You have to reboot your browser to reset the clock.

Just in case the Mayans were right, I won't start any new projects until after Christmas.


----------



## jdubbya

Troll Wizard said:


> Well, I'm taking some time off from even thinking about Halloween for next year. Need to get through Thanksgiving, Christmas and New Year's before even thinking about what to plan.
> 
> Does anybody remember Thanksgiving? We all seem to jump right to Christmas! I guess that's why I call Thanksgiving the forgotten holiday.


^^This

I had gone into Lowes a week before Halloween and there were three aisles of lit Christmas trees and decor set up! I vivdly remember as a kid that Christmas wasn't really promoted until after Thanksgiving. I like Thanksgiving. Kind of a time to take pause before the madness of Christmas takes over for a month.

I have started a list of a few projects for next year, and made a couple sketches of some proposed changes to the haunt (downsized). I'll start refurbishing a couple things in the quiet winter months. since we didn't use our planned theme/props this year due to the weather, we're keeping it all for next year and we're way ahead of the game.


----------



## RoxyBlue

What Spooky1 said about the counter at the top of the page - refresh your browser and you should see something along the lines of this:

" If the Mayans are wrong, there are 356 days, 12 hours, 42 minutes and 52 seconds until Halloween 2013."


----------



## Sytnathotep

Spooky1 said:


> You have to reboot your browser to reset the clock.
> 
> Just in case the Mayans were right, I won't start any new projects until after Christmas.


I rebooted earlier and didn't work, but this time it did. Strange. :googly:


----------



## QueenRuby2002

If the myans are right we'll just have better looking skeletons in our haunts next year. Even If I'm one of the only survivers I'm still decorating!!!


----------



## Bone To Pick

The Mayan calendar may end, but the Yor calendar continues for several more millenia and I believe that the two societies were heavily connected.

After all they say "What's Mayan is Yor's."


----------



## scarypapa

*My head is going to explode!*

I can't believe there is so little time until next halloween. I literally had 2 and 1/2 pages of projects to finish for this halloween. I started in May and I almost got it all done. This year we had a three day extravaganza with our adult friends over for the first night, our family and their friends over for the next night and on the last night I had the court staff from the circuit court where I work over. I was just fnishing the last touches on the display on the first night as the first guests started to arrive. We have an outside haunt on 10 acres of woods with lots of food, fun and a mildly scary haunted forest. My wife says I am a horder so of course I never get rid of anything, especailly halloween props. Everything goes back out every year with the addition of the new props made during the year. Now this thing seems to be growing expotentially. Kathy (my wife aka Wicked Grandma) has already told me I have to cut another walking path in the woods for next year to accommodatre all the new ideas she has for 2013. Oh well, I guess I can sell some more blood to cover the prop making cost.


----------



## Darkwalker

Since I've completely missed doing anything for the last two Halloweens, I've got big plans for the cemetery in 2013. Including my first walkthrough haunted house. What good is a Cemetery without the Mortuary!? I've already designed the layout and I'm almost finished with the initial materials list. Tonight I'm working through the ideas for each room. Pretty good so far and according to my wife "a little nasty". I'll probably continue planning for a few weeks but I expect to start building before Christmas.


----------



## jdubbya

Today, I did the pvc cuts for three more static figures that I'll be making, and took two of my standing witch armatures inside to the basement so I can tweak them. Also began searching for some prop heads to use and other small things. I started about this time last year and did something every month. Kept my interest level up and gave me a good jump start on projects. We have sketched out the haunt layout and have decided not to scale back as originally planned since we got hosed this year with the weather. Will do the full walkthrough next year and likely the year after. Once my youngest is out of high school and goes to college, that will provide a natural break to downsize.

That said, what do you think of this bugger? Wouldn't use him until 2014 but will probably get it after the holidays.


----------



## EvilEye

It looks pretty good jdubbya, but why wait till 2014?


----------



## jdubbya

EvilEye said:


> It looks pretty good jdubbya, but why wait till 2014?


I could use it before then. We did a zombie theme two years ago and it went over well. Figured to do something different next year and then do zombies again in 2014. I'd only buy it now to avoid a price increase or possible discontinuation of the mold.


----------



## Headless

Ohhh very nice - and the price!!!!!!


----------



## Halloween_Anna

glad I found this thread, I was looking for a place to post my list for 2013, since we don't have personal status updates...
I'm currently finishing props that were supposed to be for 2012, and repairing things I found broken this year. I'm finally starting to cement the theme of my haunt, which will be based on scenes from books - classics or otherwise. there will be a tombstone or 2 for each author, and a scene from his/her book behind it. need a stone for the Grimm brothers, Stoker's done. new authors - Shelley and Dante are already being planned or purchased. Want at least a couple more, but my mind is blank right now. Oh yeah, Shakespeare and his witches.


----------



## tortured_serenity

2012 is the first year i really tried to make my own props, me and the hubby that is. They didn't turn out that great. The cauldron creep looked great but the stirring motion was WAY too fast. 
For 2013 i'm building a giant black widow and there won't be any moving parts. I'll probably wrap a few of my Walgreens skelies in webs and hang them up with my egg sacs also. The whole front of my house will be lit with black lights and covered in rit dye soaked webs from the roof to the ground.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

My main objective for 2013 will be to make major progress on the mausoleum build along with a few smaller projects - static zombie figure, new celtic cross tombstone and standing candelabra.


----------



## GOT

My main objective next year to to be able to assemble everything in about a week, rather than the usual 3 months.


----------



## halstaff

tortured_serenity said:


> 2012 is the first year i really tried to make my own props, me and the hubby that is. They didn't turn out that great. The cauldron creep looked great but the stirring motion was WAY too fast.
> For 2013 i'm building a giant black widow and there won't be any moving parts. I'll probably wrap a few of my Walgreens skelies in webs and hang them up with my egg sacs also. The whole front of my house will be lit with black lights and covered in rit dye soaked webs from the roof to the ground.


What did you use for the motor on your cauldron creep? I used a wiper motor for mine but found the 5V, 5A power supply I planned on using was still too fast. I ordered a 3.3V, 4A power supply from ebay. I used the low speed setting and I'm much happier with the speed now. Here's the link to the one I got - http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-Power-Supply-3-3V-4A-5188-4680-5092-0728-Access-Point-420-AC-Adapter-/121039633446?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c2e863c26


----------



## Laxer385

*Can't wait!!!!!!*

Who else out there's cant wait to start building for this year!!!! Tell me your ideas!!!!! ))


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Really motivated this year, maybe it's because I found this site. I have 1 new prop finished (one armed grave grabber) 1 almost finished (Celtic cross) just waiting for a few things in my life to pass then I'll have time to spend on it hopefully next week. I just started the PVC armature for a cauldron creep and have the head motor mounted,just need to tweak it a little. After he is finished my main goals are to animate my casket, and maybe a cemetery fence. I know I have lots of repairs this year because I moved and things just got roughly handled(cheap help). I had to sacrifice my crypt, it wouldn't fit thought the gate at the new place but I've been wanting to build a better one anyway just don't think I'll get to it this year.


----------



## halstaff

Where's the photo of your grave grabber? I'd like to see the competed project.
My Celtic Cross from the make and take just needs to have it's final paint job and I can called mine done as well.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hoping to start on a new tombstone/grave marker soon


----------



## Offwhiteknight

I've gotta clean the garage before the wife will let me start on this year's projects...guess what I'll be doing while she takes our girls to church during Lent! That means Spring Break will equal Halloween for me. Which is good, because the other day, I looked at my front yard, devoid of decoration, and I was actually sad.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

halstaff said:


> Where's the photo of your grave grabber? I'd like to see the competed project.
> My Celtic Cross from the make and take just needs to have it's final paint job and I can called mine done as well.


Steve 
I will post a pic when I take one( yeah I know), but I finished it off with the burlap from David and used the heavy green and black burlap that I got from the prize table. I am very happy with the end product.


----------



## MrGrimm

Well, it's been TWO Halloween's that I haven't added a new, major, animated prop to my haunt... Could me having a second kids being born two years ago have something to do with it?!? 

This year I am gonna break the streak and I am gonna build something sweet. I have a wiper motor just sitting there... hmmm.

Time. To Browse. THIS FORUM!!!


----------



## ATLfun

*Back after 5 mo. Hiatus*

Took me a couple of tries to remember my password after a 5 month hiatus.  Last year was my first year and I was happy with the initial start. I am trying to figure out what I want to add for this year. Well, I am to start my research....

Brian


----------



## Tracy West

Got started a little later for this years Halloween light displays because I was on the fence on what I wanted to do. I have had the castle / cemetary theme for the last 4 years (which I added on each year) but I was wanting to really change things up. When one of my employees found an old large satelite disc and brought it to me, I dropped all my old ideas and decided to completely change my Halloween light display to a UFO crash landing sight with aliens. :laughien:

I have a lot of work to do this next 7 months but it is going to be fun to see this come together. :winkien:


----------



## Manon

I started my list yesterday of props for this year. In previous years I've always had a graveyard, this year I'm doing a witches' coven and I've got some amazing ideas!


----------



## RoxyBlue

197 days left. Where does the time go?


----------



## Lunatic

RoxyBlue said:


> 197 days left. Where does the time go?


I'll tell you where the time went....
Just gutted my living room walls and ceiling down to the bones. I'm in deep now. No turning back. No time to build props for a while. But I have time to see everyone's wonderful creations! Thanks for that!


----------



## Pumpkin5

halstaff said:


> Where's the photo of your grave grabber? I'd like to see the competed project.
> My Celtic Cross from the make and take just needs to have it's final paint job and I can called mine done as well.


:jol:I second Halstaff's request...I am doing Grave grabber's for our MnT and I sure could use some pictures and how to's if you don't mind...(plus you kind of owe me CrazedH, because of how much I have PUSHED you this year...)
Oh...almost forgot....Pluueezeeee.....


----------



## Troll Wizard

I've had so many other projects going on that I even haven't had time to think about what I'm doing this year for Halloween. Guess I better start deciding...ya think!


----------



## tortured_serenity

*Creep*

Yeah we used a wiper motor from monster guts.



halstaff said:


> What did you use for the motor on your cauldron creep? I used a wiper motor for mine but found the 5V, 5A power supply I planned on using was still too fast. I ordered a 3.3V, 4A power supply from ebay. I used the low speed setting and I'm much happier with the speed now. Here's the link to the one I got - http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-Power-Supply-3-3V-4A-5188-4680-5092-0728-Access-Point-420-AC-Adapter-/121039633446?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c2e863c26


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I second Halstaff's request...I am doing Grave grabber's for our MnT and I sure could use some pictures and how to's if you don't mind...(plus you kind of owe me CrazedH, because of how much I have PUSHED you this year...)
> Oh...almost forgot....Pluueezeeee.....


Ok,ok, I'm cleaning the garage out this weekend, so I will be able to get to it and post a pic, maybe even a video, but I really haven't had time to even work on my Creep and that's what I've been concentrating on. I need to get him done so I can move onto a moving slab


----------



## Haunted Spider

Ah Lunatic, I know the feeling. Last year, my living room was gutted and turned into a 9 month remodel project. This year was the bathroom, nursery, and office all at once, down to studs in a century home, and it is almost back to normal.... minus the hidden bookcase door I am trying to build which will probably take another month. Good luck on the project though....


----------



## Bascombe

I'm hoping to get a "poet's cemetery" built for my front yard this year. I am building some large, very gothic tombstones with names and info of all the great Victorian gothic writers. I'm planning 13 graves, naturally


----------



## Alkonost

For the last few years I've been wanting to get a cemetary fence built, a plastic cauldron I purchased a few years back and wanted to grunge up, rebuild my standing witch and try my hand at making my own tombstones. Now that we've moved, the fence will be off of the list because we're putting up a real fence.. as for the other projects, I really hope this year will be the year I stop putting them off! I manage to always enjoy Halloween night without them but, it would be so much more satisfying knowing I finally got my projects completed. Procrastination really is my middle name


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've finally gotten one prop done now, so I can relax for a bit


----------



## Blackrose1978

Wow time is really flying this year!!!


----------



## Manon

Happy Walpurgis Everyone!!! It is exactly 6 months from Hallowe'en today! Time to light the bonfires and dance!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Death's Door

Just think - about a week to a day or so before Halloween we'll be drinking something a lot stronger to get us through the chaos. :jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm happy to have at least one prop already done - further along than I was the same time last year.

Now I want a glass of champagne...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

For some reason, I'm not really comforted by this. only 6 months to finish the cemetary. Cripes!


----------



## Manon

140 days. That is exactly 20 weeks people. From TODAY.


----------



## jdubbya

You figure three months from now, Spirit stores will be open and other retailers will start putting Halloween stuff out. Summer will go by way too quickly then it's full on!!


----------



## Troll Wizard

That just means I need to work faster! Get my butt in gear!!!


----------



## Headless

Manon said:


> 140 days. That is exactly 20 weeks people. From TODAY.


Oh yeah good - thanks for the reminder...........


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Zombie-F

Too soon! I am so far behind where I want to be this year.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:....wait.....WHAT???:googly: OMG!


----------



## thanosstar

setting up my first MAJOR haunted yard. any pointers from some veterans?


----------



## halstaff

Don't expect to do it all in the first year.
Some things won't go as you expect but the kids won't care!
You'll be showing your display in the dark so everything doesn't need to be perfect (a lesson I've yet to learn).


----------



## thanosstar

halstaff said:


> Don't expect to do it all in the first year.
> Some things won't go as you expect but the kids won't care!
> You'll be showing your display in the dark so everything doesn't need to be perfect (a lesson I've yet to learn).


yea ive been buying stuff for 3 years. i know my first one will be small and filled with errors. but htats how you learn..trial and error


----------



## Haunted Spider

Suggestion, if you plan on opening at 7, put it in your mind you are opening at 6:15. It will probably be 7 before you get everything turned on and ready to go, but it will buy you 45 minutes of final touches/ repair. You will need it. 

Second, serious check with the local building department. They will help with what codes you need to watch out for, like you can't build anything within 2 feet of the sidewalk. Some like to build over the sidewalk then get shut down. Protection with GFCI, Fire extinguishers etc. Good to have those things down before you start and someone from their department comes in and gets pissy. 

Third, Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Pumpkin5

thanosstar said:


> setting up my first MAJOR haunted yard. any pointers from some veterans?


:jol: Can't wait to see what your haunt looks like, so please post pictures. My advice is much the same as Halstaff and HS, tell yourself to have it already by 4:00 pm on Halloween....that gives you wiggle room for fog machine malfunctions, bulbs out, etc. And also buy plenty of candy....and then buy some more. Running out of candy is like the ABSOLUTE worst! (even worst than rain....)


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Troll Wizard

Crap, Crap, Crap, Crap.......I really need to get my BUTT in gear!!!!!!


----------



## awokennightmare

Time is running out, but I don't have too many big projects left so i'm not feeling too bad.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Troll Wizard

I really like how you come up with all the different ways of counting down to Halloween!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

I know! Fall is coming closer and closer! I'm getting excited!

:jol::devil::voorhees::xbones::zombie:


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Adam I

Yeah only 100 days to Go


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Jack Mac

100 days!:googly: The way time seems to be flying by, Fall will be here before we know it.


----------



## Death's Door

Once I get the Pokeno Toga Party that is this Saturday over, I do need to finish up my PVC candles and tombstone that I started a while back.


----------



## Headless

Oh Dear I'm not sure where those last few weeks went!


----------



## Zurgh

Tickticktickticktick...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

only 98 days left!!!! Where did all that time go!


----------



## Spooky1

I hang my head in shame. I haven't gotten squat done yet this year.


----------



## Wispurs

So happy I finally get to start on my projects again. I wasn't sure if we were going to have to move this month or not. So everything was put on hold.Now that things seem more secure. My daughter and I have pulled out our Halloween stuff to get started. She wants to do a mad scientist theme. Shes going to be the scientist. I have some things to finish from last year. As well as repair my poor spider. And less than 100 days to finish. *Gasp*


----------



## awokennightmare

It's so crazy that we are down to double digit days!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Dark Angel 27

OMG! Only 93 days to go! EEPP!


----------



## Manon

13 weeks from today!!!!:jol:


----------



## MrGrimm

I have done squat all this year, and to tell the truth I am dreading it a little bit. I want to do so much, yet I have ZERO storage! But I guess procrastinating won't help that, so I better get crackin' anyways


----------



## wormyt

Wow Halloween seems to be coming quick !!! I have things from last year broken that needs fixen. Making more fence for the front yard this year. I keep getting closer and closer to the neighbors yard lol but they are new and excited to see what exactly I do. Get in gear folks.......its coming.......and fast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GOT

Done zero. Not even sure what I am going to do. I am swimming in blissful ignorance.


----------



## tjc67

Been slowly working towards getting ready to start work- cleaned garage last weekend, getting new tools and blades, laying in supplies. It might be nice to start early for a change. Due to weeks long deployments for work either in August or September, I usually don't get(can't afford) to start work until October.


----------



## Spooklights

I'm hoping for a hurricane free Halloween this year.  The cleaning and clearing process started here this weekend. And by clearing I mean gradually moving furniture to the other side of the room to make room for Halloween things. Wow, time goes by fast!


----------



## WickedOne1414

Been reorganising the garage which turned into an all out cleaning - ugh! Just went to Lowe's and bought two storage units... gotta make room for MORE Halloween decors bwah ahahah

:jol::jol::jol:


----------



## george_darkhill

Maybe this Halloween will actually go smooth, by that I mean no snow, no rain, no wind, no storms, no hurricanes, and no widespread power outages


----------



## WickedOne1414

Just saw my first Halloween candy display at Walgreens.

oh my


----------



## sookie

In about 2 weeks I will start taking stock of what I have and what I need for this year.


----------



## MommaMoose

Bought my first box (22 count) of full sized candy bars. Will start digging out the bags and toys left from last year next week. Had to drive to Nashville to get a few Halloween stencils and stamps. We don't have much of anything out around here yet.


----------



## Manon

10 WEEKS!!! 10 WEEKS LEFT!!!

Aaaaargh!!!


----------



## Death's Door

I have to start cleaning out the craft den. All summer I have been using it as a dumpsite. I have a lot of unfinished pvc candles that need to be done and a tombstone that needs to be completed.


----------



## Haunted Spider

I have to have my display done for the campground haunt by October 4th ab vlbnlasdf........................... oh sorry I fell out of my chair. That only leaves me 43 days.. :googly:


----------



## Darkwalker

I'm working my tail off, hoping I'm ready for the big night. This summer was a little rough on me so I didn't really get started until a few weeks ago. I put off the major projects until next year but I did finally build my new cemetery fencing (nearly 200' of it!) and four new columns. Got a few other new things to finish and I'm waiting on my birthday present the wife got me from Fright Props so I can update my pneumatic "kiddie" coffin. I know it's just my imagination but I think I'm in decent shape!


----------



## MommaMoose

My oldest asked me if I was even doing Halloween this year. I asked why and he said because the house is unusually clean right now and that we were able to eat dinner at the table. I guess that was a hint that I should get off my duff and get started.


----------



## Death's Door

I worked on framing one of the Haunted Memories pictures (antique portrait that changes to scary face) and hung it on the wall. That's the start of my decorating.


----------



## MrGrimm

There's been some procrastination combined with other life things that have kept me from starting in late July as other years... But now things have cleared up and I've gone through most of my current decorations and done a Fall cleaning 

And in a house like mine, free space is gold. So now that I have some, I have to fill it up again!

Prop list is done and I am starting tonight!!!

Let's go gang!!!


----------



## Manon

8 weeeeeeeeeks from today!​
Boo!:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Schizodeluxe

I started prep last week as far as decorations go, already ordered some stuff online and have tested a couple of ideas that I wanted to implement. Even starting to sort out music for the halloween party too!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I do some of my best work in panic mode...Let the games begin.


----------



## MommaMoose

I guess panic mode just kicked in with the people that run the corn maze I volunteer at. Got a call the other day about going out today to start working on the maze. It is going to be interesting.


----------



## easycraig

9/10ths of our invites are out! contemplating the 'crawl' under the house to get all the halloween stuff out..... (its never fun)... been thinking about how to build the tunnel of terror the easiest way possible... (easiest build and breakdown, will be using cardboard for our center wall and ceilings so hopefully it will move quickly) -also need to start running the electrical cords for the disco and power to different areas of the yard..... (maybe tomorrow on the electrical stuff) -still need to clean and cut back some of the backyard bushes.... - definitely heading toward the serious start mode!!! ec


----------



## DreadKnightswife

I just saw that there are 37 days till Halloween! I looked at my list this morning and I still have about 7 props to finish when I should be starting to make walls instead! I am seriously feeling the time crunch! At least the front yard is mostly up!


----------



## Creepygrammy

Am hosting a witches tea this month - my first. Excited about it! Now to get all my decorations put out!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

The closer it gets to Halloween, the more excited I get!!  Haven't started decorating yet, but I keep checking the stores every so often to see if any decorations has come in yet.


----------



## jdubbya

Graveyard_Ghost said:


> Haven't started decorating yet, but I keep checking the stores every so often to see if any decorations has come in yet.


Hoping you've seen lots of decor by now! Our local stores have had Halloween out for about a month now. If anything, they'll be winding down in the next couple weeks, getting ready for Christmas!


----------



## Goblin

It's that time of the year again! Time to start the Halloween Countdown! For any new members you post a Halloween picture to countdown to Halloween!










30 DAYS TO GO!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Dark Angel 27

*screams loudly* What am I gonna do! What am I gonna do!!!


----------



## Goblin

29 Days to Go!


----------



## Goblin

28 Days to Go!


----------



## tjc67

Ugh, waiting for this damn front to move on so I can get back to work. I made several attempts earlier in the week to get some stuff done but was taking to much time and effort for minimal rewards. On this side of the Cascades we didn't get the high amount of rain the Westside did but it was cold(frost on the ground in the AM) and enough rain showers to cause problems. We only have a single car garage and it's full of stuff so do most of my work in the driveway.


----------



## Spooky1

Finally getting into the Halloween mood. Getting closer to finishing the ground breaker I started months ago. Now will I have time to finish it and a tombstone or two? Need to make a screen for our new projector too. Tick, Tock!


----------



## Goblin

27 Days to Go!


----------



## adrian.t

can't wait! Even so I have so many things to do until the end of the month....


----------



## Goblin

26 Days ro Go!


----------



## Goblin

25 Days to Go!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin

24 Days to Go!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Repainted parts of my columns, fixed some broken fence pieces, more fence on the way, Imp just about ready for paint and I bought a couple extra lights. I'm feeling like I just might make it!


----------



## Goblin

23 Days to Go!


----------



## MommaMoose

I guess I should pull out the boxes and get my butt in gear.


----------



## Goblin

22 Days to Go!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I want that house:jol:


----------



## Goblin

21 Days to Go!

3 Weeks from today!


----------



## Goblin

20 Days to Go!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin

19 Days to Go!


----------



## jdubbya

Hard to believe it's now under 20 days! I remember when the countdown clock said 100 days and that seemed like a shocker. These next three weeks are going to fly!


----------



## Goblin

18 Days to Go!


----------



## Goblin

17 Days to Go!


----------



## Goblin

16 Days to Go!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

ugh. I'm starting the freak out session right now! LOL


----------



## Goblin

15 Days to Go!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin

14 Days to Go!

Just 2 weeks!


----------



## Goblin

13 Days to Go!


----------



## Goblin

12 Days to Go!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*11 Days to Go!*


----------



## Goblin

11 Days to Go!


----------



## Goblin

10 Days to Go!


----------



## DanO'TheDead

10 days and 40 minutes here on the coast. Time to start building the Butcher Shop, Meat Locker and Swamp Forrest. Billy Bob and his Bone Yard BBQ crew are anxious to scare! We don't take kindly to strangers. Yikes. Good luck to everyone. It is going to be a great year!


----------



## DanO'TheDead

Watching the Twilight Zone episode "The New Exhibit" and, wow is that my living room right about now! Lucky for me there is no need for air conditioning to keep the creepies locked up. My wife won't walk through the front of the house though.


----------



## Goblin

9 Days to Go!


----------



## JOwenR2

I know I still need to finish my costume, make some glow chalk, buy another black light and decorate my garage door. I got a great idea to utilize the oil stain in the driveway. Draw a Chalk Outline next to it. If it doesn't look as good as I hope it will then plan B I draw a robot chalk outline


----------



## Zurgh

Crunch time! Activate Super Panic Overdrive, NOW!


----------



## heresjohnny

The clock is POUNDING!


----------



## Goblin

8 Days to Go!


----------



## DanO'TheDead

Party this weekend, then the rooms can go up down the driveway. I love this stuff!


----------



## Goblin

7 Days to Go!

One Week!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Yipes! 7 days to go!


----------



## Goblin

6 Days to Go!


----------



## Mobile Mayhem

I don't think I could be any farther behind right now! 

Working 2 jobs plus my kids sporting events take up pretty much all day Saturdays means NO time to build! I do have a crew of 5-8 people coming over both Sunday and Monday to help put up walls and to get the props up and running, but man, I am cutting it close this year!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Must remain calm....*5 *days to go!


----------



## Goblin

5 Days to Go!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Trying to get one more prop done in time. Weather's looking mighty cold. Probably going to be in the low 30's up here in CT.


----------



## sookie

I love that pic goblin! And I can't believe it we are coming on it fast. I love this time of year!


----------



## Goblin

4 Days to Go!


----------



## niblique71

Damn.....There is never enough time especially when you start late like I did this year. I just wasn't inspired until it was obvious that I had to start NOW or drastically scale back.

Of course now that I've scaled UP there is even MORE to do. Fortunately Nobody but me will know what I "Didn't" accomplish... You may now return to your regularly scheduled panic....


----------



## ATLfun

I feel pretty good right now. I have two of my three window projections sized up and the screens in place. Most of the weather resistant static props and fence have been up for three weeks.

We carved our pumpkins yesterday and will put up the display today. I want to get my electrical out today. Plus I want to get my giant scare crow base assembled today. He is my show stealer so I don't want to put him out until the last minute.


.


----------



## Goblin

3 Days to Go!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*2* days to go...and I'm not ready! *cries*


----------



## Hsnopi

same. still gotta get the fogger out and finish carving pumpkins. However, one thing I find nice about halloween is the one night thing. It is like an art display, one night the neighborhood changes, and then is back to normal.


----------



## Will Reid

I can't believe it's only 2 days away. Crazy! :googly:


----------



## scareme

Dark Angel 27 said:


> *2* days to go...and I'm not ready! *cries*


"Ready or not, here I come!"


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

The problem for me is that I live out in the country. No trick or treaters or foot traffic. I do get quite a few people who stop in front of the house and snap pictures.


----------



## Goblin

2 Days to Go!


----------



## loner

At this point I give up on the stuff I didn't finish and just fix what mother nature wrecks over night


----------



## Spooklights

I was still working on a new ghost last night, but I think it's all ready to go now. We're going out to buy candy tonight, then we're going to our local gravity hill to take in the creepy ambiance. It's hard to believe that Halloween is only two days away!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

loner, you have the right of it. I really wanted to do a 'grave escape' prop, but I just don't have the right materials..and no money. That prop will have to go onto next years list. *sigh* Still, I'm pretty happy with what I have...

*1 day till Halloween!*


----------



## Goblin

1 Day left!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*16 hours till Halloween! *


----------



## ATLfun

Well, I did not get as much done as I wanted last night. I did go with my wife to a Halloween store to buy a satin/velvet cape that she had her eye on.

Today will have to be a big evening. I need to still get my lighting set-up and I want to get the scarecrow from last year re-assembled so that tomorrow the only thing for me to do is get the fog chiller going. Keep your fingers crossed that the fogger survived storage. :jol:



.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Things are moving up from the basement to the first floor today and tonight, getting staged for set up tomorrow. Anything not done, we aren't going to worry about.


----------



## MrGrimm

I've decided to go light this year. A last minute decision, but I feel good about letting somethings go this year and only setting up the things I really enjoy.

Ever since I chatted with P5 back in September and she told me she was taking a year off, I've been thinking about it and it made sense. This year will be the first real Halloween for my little one, he's 2 and a half now, so I think I want to experience that with him and my 5 year old. I'll get dressed up and go trick or treating and just have a fun and stress free Halloween.

Actually looking forward to it... and to next year, as I have finally found my inspiration for next years haunt. And I will have a full year to work on it as opposed to just waiting until September and buying anything that strikes my fancy.

Yep, it's a weird feeling, sitting here at T-minus 3 hours and feeling no stress and just riding the night into the best day of the year! I haven't done one late night prop session this year. That I do miss, because the creativity is a big, fun part of why I do this stuff. But I think a year "off" might be essential to recharging the batteries.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have a wonderful Halloween, everyone, no matter how you choose to spend it!


----------



## Will Reid

RoxyBlue said:


> Have a wonderful Halloween, everyone, no matter how you choose to spend it!


There is no "Happy Cry" smile but if there was I'd use it now.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Spooky1

Times up!

Ready or not, Happy Halloween!


----------



## Rocky

Finally its here... Happy halloween yall.. Listening to black magic woman...


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Not ready


----------



## Will Reid

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!

Love you guys, have a spooktacular time!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## DanO'TheDead

Built a coffin for my Halloween enabling mom today because she hurt her back and can't wander the haunt now. So she gets to basically scare from a bed with people bringing her wine all evening. Hmmmm... Just tweaked the last bulb, covered the windows with black cloth and watched The Great Pumpkin twice with the dogs. Get some sleep everyone, this is going to be a great one!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gonna be a busy day


----------



## Haunted Spider

Just think, only 16 hours until I can start the thread for next year


----------



## madmomma

*It's Halloween!!!*

HAPPY HALLOWEEN Everyone! :jol: It hasn't rained here in over a week and today...of all days...it looks dreadful; awaiting rain just when the TOTs are scheduled to begin their trek! It figures. At least it's better than last year when we got hit with Superstorm Sandy! Hope all my haunting buddies in NJ have a super Halloween this year - they deserve it!


----------



## tubbee

Pouring here all day in Ottawa Canada, well I guess it gives me more time to work on next years props.. 
sincerely: BUMMED OUT


----------



## ATLfun

Good luck everybody. I was up til 1 am working on the electrical. I still have to set-up the fog machine and put out the animatronic props. But I took off work early to finish. 


.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Been cloudy all day, but warm for this time of year. Hoping the rain holds off but it's not looking good.


----------



## falon810

Raining here in michingan all the work, and no show.... still passing candy to the TOTS though....


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Had a good time taking my daughter TOT. The rain held out and it was warm. Plenty of cars slowed up while driving by to look at the display but nobody stopped to knock on the door for candy. We had a good time setting it up though. Hope ya'll had a good one.


----------

